# Costa Concordia Salvage Project



## PRR 60 (Sep 16, 2013)

The complex and risky project to rotate the wrecked Costa Concordia cruise ship to an upright position in preparation for floatation and salvage has begun. A story and live video feed is HERE.

The wreck occurred in January, 2012 at Giglio Island, Italy.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 16, 2013)

Utterly fascenating, I've been watching it all morning.

Well, going back and forth between that and the Navy Yard news. When I worked down there from 2007-2010, our customer sat in that building, so I spend a heck of a lot of time there and know quite a few people still there.


----------



## leemell (Sep 16, 2013)

PRR 60 said:


> The complex and risky project to rotate the wrecked Costa Concordia cruise ship to an upright position in preparation for floatation and salvage has begun. A story and live video feed is HERE.
> 
> The wreck occurred in January, 2012 at Giglio Island, Italy.



This is a great live video and site. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 16, 2013)

25 degrees of rotation so far, which puts her past the 45 degree point. From here on out they stop using the cables and start filling the caissons with water to get her rolled all the way back upright.

Absolutely stellar work so far on the part of the salvage crew.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 16, 2013)

A massive undertaking and, yes, fascinating process.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/17/world/europe/operation-to-raise-costa-concordia-cruise-liner-in-italy.html?hp&_r=0


----------



## afigg (Sep 16, 2013)

According to the reports, the salvage operation has cost about $800 million so far. Add 32 lives lost, one 952 foot long cruise ship to be searched, dismantled and scrapped, this was a mind bogglingly expensive error in basic safe navigation.


----------



## railiner (Sep 17, 2013)

afigg said:


> According to the reports, the salvage operation has cost about $800 million so far. Add 32 lives lost, one 952 foot long cruise ship to be searched, dismantled and scrapped, this was a mind bogglingly expensive error in basic safe navigation.


That's for sure.....they are spending about double what the ship cost when new.....hope they (as well as all other lines) learn a valuable lesson from this disaster, to prevent it ever reocurring.


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.kielmonitor.de/kameras.php?cam=concordia

Click on zeitraffer ansehen, then on the calendar, click on 16. In the lower right corner of the frame, click on the arrows to make it full screen, then the arrow to make it play. the most action is right at the end, she almost pops upright. CJ


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 17, 2013)

In this story and video the NY Times recounts another salvage operation, that of the S.S. Normandie/U.S.S. Lafayette after it burned and capsized at a Manhattan pier in early 1942:

A Salvage Job in the Hudson Long Before a Cruise Ship Ran Aground in Italy - http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/09/16/salvage-work-in-the-hudson-long-before-the-costa-concordia-took-on-water/?ref=todayspaper

"On Monday, engineers in Italy began the difficult task of raising the wreck of the 951-foot-long Costa Concordia cruise liner off the island of Giglio, where it ran aground on a granite reef 20 months ago, killing 32 people. The operation recalled the perilous raising of the Normandie, which, when it entered service in 1935, was the largest and fastest passenger ship afloat."




retronaut.com photo.​


----------

